# Can these weeds be killed with Tenacity?



## Devil (Jun 15, 2018)

NOTE: All picture captions are BELOW the pictures.



















Not sure what these guys are, but damn are they taking over. Yesterday, they felt as though they grow from the same place so I was able to pull them out by hand. But they are in smaller bunches everywhere else, so it won't be easy to pull them all out. After I pulled the big ones out, there was not a single blade of grass under them.

But the lawn is looking weird due to these guys and I hate them with a passion now.










I'm hoping this one is quackgrass and not crabgrass, but I think tenacity should be able to help.










There's other "taller" grasses mixed in as well (not bunchy like the quackgrass type above), and I pulled one out and saw a root colour that got me excited thinking you guys would definitely know what it is.










This black medic was there last summer (showed up mid June I think), and is now returning (even though it's not June).

Would love to go exterminator and blanket spray with Tenacity. 
Please say yes!!


----------



## Chris1 (Apr 22, 2020)

i would use Tenacity . should smoke most if not all


----------

